# Just another of life's "little miracles"



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I think you al know that I had a chicken hatch out a bundle of babies on June 8'th. I had another hen sitting on a bundle of eggs, only 5 of which hatched. Mama hen stuck with her nest as long as she could, but the babies kept leaving, and she abandoned the nest last night. I let the birds out this morning, giving fresh food and water, and the hen still was off the nest. I asked Gary to take care of the unhatched eggs, knowing I wouldn't handle finding "in shell" dead babies and rotten eggs. Gary went up to bury eggs, and came running back in to the house, with a freshly hatched chick in his hands. The loft is so warm that the baby survives and hatched. We will candle rest of eggs as soon as it's dark enough outside. Our little "Miracle" is now in the brooder, as the mama hen wouldn't accept him. I will pics when I can.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear about your precious little miracle, indeed....they still DO happen!!

You know.... pics would sure be nice.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay!!! Congratulations on your miracle baby. I guess the hot weather is good for something at least!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, I'll get pics, but not today. Today is "Oh, I want to barf" day, for some reason..Daryl


----------

